# Beb



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2016)

stabilized beb 
1084 steel with brass pins. 
Still can't get my tru oil to shine and having trouble sanding handles with grinder so a couple hours of hand sanding but it's getting funner each time

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

Tony I like that for a wide short skinner. I am guessing the blade is about 3.25 to 3.75 long and the handle around 4.75 to 5"?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks. 3.75 blade and 4.25 handle. Silly Texan can almost guess it right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2016)

Box elder? I like the grey
nice knife


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Box elder? I like the grey
> nice knife


Buckeye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

How many coats are you doing of truoil? and are you doing the last coat of "multiple" coats, cut with mineral spirits?
I usually do 3-6 full coats, then use the 50/50 cut for the last one, or 2 coats...then Renaissance wax and buff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2016)

Good looking knife right there !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How many coats are you doing of truoil? and are you doing the last coat of "multiple" coats, cut with mineral spirits?
> I usually do 3-6 full coats, then use the 50/50 cut for the last one, or 2 coats...then Renaissance wax and buff...


Dang. Scott told me mineral spirits and I forgot. Back to the shop. How long between coats ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

24 hrs. Usually. I did 2 coats on a knife today. I left it in the sun and the first coat dried up good. I apply it with my fingers and rub it in till its smooth n almost tacky. Then smooth off my finger print streaks then let it set up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

And wash yer hands with hot water n dawn soap after...That works fairly good for me. Still a lil tacky residue though. But meh..wth...


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> And wash yer hands with hot water n dawn soap after...That works fairly good for me. Still a lil tacky residue though. But meh..wth...


So don't touch any body areas before washing hands ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2016)

If you wanna be stuck to "yourself" ....sure...be my guest. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 3, 2016)

Or shine...for that matter...
Anyway, you ought to write your How to threads lol, not me! :D


----------

